# Kicked to Death Missy the Bus stop cat.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so upset to read that Missy the Bus stop cat has been attacked and kicked so badly that her owners had to have her put to sleep.
Missy was loved by so many. she use to sit at the Bus stop everyday.
I am sorry can't do links but it is all in the papers.
Many be someone on here can do a link.

R.I.P Missy and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very sad but one report says that her injuries were 'consistent with being hit by a car' 
http://uknip.co.uk/2016/02/02/missy-the-havant-bus-stop-cat-was-hit-by-a-car/
other reports say that she was attacked
http://metro.co.uk/2016/02/01/heart...top-cat-was-savagely-beaten-to-death-5656198/


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Aww that is so sad.
Run free at the bridge beautiful Missy, knowing you were loved by many.xx


----------



## Rockingrobin (Feb 26, 2013)

I read this in the paper too - very saddening

One hopes it was hit by a car compared to the other scenraio, although either way it's not a nice outcome. If it was the latter then the perpetrators should rot


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Poor little thing ...


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Why do people do things like this? Scum. I wouldn't even pick up dog dirt with the filthy 'people' (if you can call them that) that commit acts like this.


----------



## harrowdreamer (May 13, 2016)

I lived in Baghdad for many years, the neighbours knew I liked cats and would throw kittens into the garden for me, one time I found a tiny kitten in my garden with its tail off. We called her Guggi and she lived with us for many years. I have brought up my children to respect animals and can never understand why these wonderful creatures (no matter what they are-cats/dogs/rabbit etc etc) can be treated so cruely by us humans. If we have no compassion for these creatures how are we expected to have compassion for each other?


----------

